# 2008 Cannondale of the year award.



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

OK, I just made this little contest up.

Which bike do you feel is Cannondale's best bike? I don't mean just the highest end bike, or not the most expensive. 

Instead, which model bike represents a real winner in the marketplace? Which model reflects not only great performance, but great value when compared to its competitors in similar price points? 

It seems like every year there is a bike that just stands out as a real winner.  It usually flies out of the shops. Which model is it this year?

A catalogue can be found here:
http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html

If anyone has a full price list, please post it too.


----------



## root (Sep 13, 2007)

That's easy. Carbon Synapse SL1. Best mix of components (Dura Ace), solid wheels, solid frame and excellent price. A winner in my book.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

My choice - although not entirely an informed opinion - is to nominate my own bike - a 2008 System Six- 4 with Rival. The technology that has trickled down to the $2400 price level is pretty amazing. With SRAM Rival, I think its a great buy.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

As far as ROOT's nomination goes, I'd have to disagree. If you are using value as one of the benchmarks, then an Ultegra equipped bike would beat a dura ace bike. As I've often told newbies when they ask about dura ace, I say that it's roughly twice as expensive as Ukltegra, but only 10 percent better. It's no different than anything else in the high end marketplace. Is a $200,000 ferrari 4 times better than a $50,000 car? Of course not. Now as far as nomiating the Synapse, I'm all for that. The System 6 and Super six are getting all the rave reviews these days, but for your average joe cyclist, the Synapse is the better bike. As great as the Six sisters are, they're pro level bikes designed for pro level riders.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

bang for buck goes to the cadd9
new stiffness in bottom bracket benchmark and comfort of ride goes to the super


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Caad 9 did not offer SI crank I would vote for System Six.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

How about the Adventure 2?  27 speeds, no front derailleur, pure bliss for the older paved trail rider. 


Seriously, from a reatil stand point I would probably go with the CAAD9/Six13 line. Great lineup and awesome prices.

Personal stand point would definitely be the SystemSix. Pure sweetness.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

the only bike in the Cannondale line up they dont make themselves in the Synapse, lol yeah pick that one


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

My vote would have to be the TEAM version of the Six13. It offers the best balance of performance and ride qualities, plus the clear coat finish has a very high 'Cool Factor' ! :thumbsup: 

It is also has one of the highest number (60) of reviews on this site with a *4.85 *rating !


----------



## wouter101 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think the new 2008 six13 is one of the best value for money, secondly, in this year test of roadbike.de it is the stiffest Cannondale frame from the six serie(six13, systemsix, supersix), aswell in headset as crank. In europe 750 euro less expensive than a systemsix, with comparable performance. It has lossed is lower stiffness compared for 2008, so no more drawbacks...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Based on the contest parameters, I would have to say the Six13 wins. It was Cannondale's top-shelf Pro Tour bike as recently as two years ago and it still carries a smooth ride for the non-racers in us. And price-wise it's trickled down to a VERY affordable level. 

The Synapse might be more comfortable than the Six13 but it lacks the stiffness of the Six13.


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Caad*

the later generations of CAAD frames 7, 8, 9 are all great bikes, good value, efficient, comfortable. i'm running a CAAD 7 with a hollowgram BB and prefer the ride of that over many other high end bikes from specialized, orbea, and look.

the 6-13's, system 6's, super 6's and synapse are all fine frames but the essence of cannondale is their highly refined aluminum frames.


----------

